# Support the forum- Become a Supporting Member!



## Road Guy

As some of you may be aware we used to fund this site completely by advertising service provided by google ad's. That relationship no longer is available to us. As you finish your studying for the exam I would like to ask you to consider helping engineerboards.com by becoming a supporting member. There are many additional "perks" to being a supporting member such as unlimited gallery space (photos), unlimited private messages, larger avatars, ability to change user names, edit posts, access to VIP forums, etc, You will also receive a engineerboards.com window banner for your use as you please.

This forum isn't run by a large corporation, just a fellow engineer who really enjoys providing this service, however as the board grows each exam cycle, the server space, bandwith, and license fee's grow.

If you feel this site has helped you along your way to becoming a licensed engineer and would like to consider becoming a supporting member, it will be greatly appreciated by yours truly! You can visit the "Store" for more information.

Also if your using this forum as a guests, signing up and becoming a member you will no longer see the infolinks ads that are viewable only by guests..

Thanks and Good Luck on the Exam!

Road Guy


----------

